# Bloquer le bouton central de l'iPad



## Haoru (1 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Nous souhaiterions pouvoir utiliser des ipads en tant que plate-forme d'information pour une entreprise avec une application installée dessus.

Les clients pourront donc utiliser l'application sur des ipads mis à disposition. L'astuce c'est que nous voulons bloquer le bouton principal de l'ipad afin que l'utilisateur ne puisse utiliser que cette application sur l'ipad et rien d'autre.

Est-il possible de bloquer l'usage de ce bouton ? Et surtout est-il possible (via une manip que seul l'administrateur connait) de définir une combinaison pour le réactiver pour faire des mises à jour ?

Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Juin 2011)

Haoru a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Nous souhaiterions pouvoir utiliser des ipads en tant que plate-forme d'information pour une entreprise avec une application installée dessus.
> 
> ...



D'une part il suffit de règler dans itunes le nombre d'Apps qui seront transférées sur l'ipad et d'autre part avec les "restrictions" (accessibles par code confidentiel) disponibles dans "réglages" tu pourras inactiver les apps telles que safari - youtube - appareil photo - face time - itunes - ajout et suppr. d'apps - désactiver les modifs de localisation et de comptes - la lecture de films, photos, séries TV...-
On peut donc restreindre fortement les accès et limiter les apps.


----------

